# Start up equipment for a new handmilker?



## Wolf-Kim (Oct 22, 2009)

If you had to write down a list of suggested equipment for a new handmilker what would you suggest?

The mechanical milkers are a bit pricey for now, maybe for Christmas in the years to come. 

Suggested milk pails and storage?

The lady up the street who handmilks her goats, simply used a metal pail and mason jars to store it.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 22, 2009)

If you are going to milk a cow, you might need a second fridge!  You can also get some gallon glass jars to store it in.  I have a bunch that I got from a local pizza place.  They get pickles in them.  The glass is easy to disinfect in the dishwasher.  You can also buy gallon "cracker" jars at Wal-Mart for about $5 each.  The lids are not tight, and you will have to remove the cardboard liners, as they will be a haven for bacteria.  I use a couple of them, though, just take care not to tilt them when full.

I have goats, and have only had to deal with 3-4 quarts per day.  You might also look into making cheese.  You will need to use up all that milk!  I envy you...I wish I could have a cow here.   Oh, the butter I would make!!!  And the cheeses!!!  Yummmmm......

You will need to filter the milk, and have something to wash the udder and dip the teats with.  I fill a jar with my udder wash/teat dip, made with Clorox and dish soap and water, and put a cloth and a small plastic cup right into the jar and bring it with me.

I use a fine-mesh coffee filter that fits right on top of my gallon jars to filter the raw milk.  

You have to decide if you want to buy filtering equipment.  I have no problem with my $7 grocery store filter.  I set it inside a funnel if I want to fill quart bottles for our drinking use.  I use the gallon jars to save milk for cheesemaking.

I would only use a seamless stainless steel pail.  That would be my one expensive purchase.  You need to be able to really clean and disinfect it each time.

You will also have to decide if you will pasteurize.  I don't.

You may want a five-gallon stainless steel stock pot for cheesemaking.  Aluminum is not good, as the milk is acidified and will react to the aluminum in the ripening process.  It take the same amount of time and effort to make a 4.5 gallon batch as it does to make a one gallon batch of cheese.

I love handmilking and have no desire for a machine.  I may change my mind when I am milking two goats come spring....but I don't think so.  My father milked two Holsteins and two Jerseys by hand twice a day when he was a kid.


----------



## Wolf-Kim (Oct 22, 2009)

Funny you should mention the second fridge, because I told my mom that I wanted her old fridge!

Thanks about the hints about the gallon jars, we have a few floating around because we'll buy bulk. As for the stock pile, could I use a 5 gallon bucket? Hubby gets those from work for free, they are food safe because they are pickle buckets, with tight lids and everything. 

I knew there was a particular pail that was more sought than the others, that's what I was really looking for. 

I don't plan on pastuerizing, may change my mind later, not sure. I appreciate all the help!

Trying to calculate start up and maintenance costs. So I can make a compelling argument to the husband.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm sure you could use a plastic bucket, but I am a bit averse to storing food in plastic when I can avoid it.  There are so many times that I can't avoid it, though.  My mother used to put the milk in five gallon pails and set them in a corner of the kitchen to sour in preparation for cheesemaking.  It sometimes took days with milk that fresh!

You will have to really disinfect the bucket, though.  It can get scratched and hide bacteria.   Hence the stainless steel and glass options that I prefer.  Try pouring milk from a five gallon pail, too, without spilling!!!   I always splash when I pour from the gallon jars!  And it will be hard to get in and out of the fridge.

When I was a kid, my brother simply milked our one cow into a pail and carried the open pail to the kitchen.  He may have set a lid on it for the trip, I can't really remember.  We had nothing special.  You can buy a fancy bucket that reminds me of a giant tea kettle with a large opening on one side.  But that isn't really necessary.  You don't really HAVE to be a miniature model of a commercial operation in your own home for your own use.  You can get creative and keep it very inexpensive.  You could get a $20 stainless pail and set a clean plastic lid on it to transport it, or if you need to set it down before going back to the house with it.  To keep stray hay or kittens from falling into it, or the occasional thirsty dog or chicken!


----------



## Imissmygirls (Oct 23, 2009)

I used the remnants of my parent's dairy operation so I lucked out with a beautiful stainless pail.  Large however, holding 35 lbs. Too big, but I had it.
You need about a 3 gallon bucket: large (wide)enough to comfortably milk into from 2 angles, and small enough so you can grab it quickly if Bessy suddenly moves. Plastic would work but too light to stay put when empty.  
Look at public sales or restaurant dispersals.  How about enamelware?
I know they discourage aluminum or steel, but for many many years farmers milked into plain metal pails because that's what they had! Wish I had one of the old aluminum ones for memory's sake.
Cover would be nice too, but you shouldn't be letting it sit around with milk in it.
I have a super large strainer from the farm. coffee filters would easily work: you are straining any dirt, basically.
I cooled in glass gallon jars in ice water.  The sooner you can cool , the better tasting the milk. Use wide mouth jars if you want to skim cream.  My kids found Jersey milk too rich so I always took off some of the cream. Jersey milk can easily reach over 5 to 6% butterfat. Holsteins average  under 4%.  I tossed a lot of cream when I had a cow. 
You may need to get a spare calf to drink some of the excess. 5 gallons a day is a LOT to get rid of- and that was a normal beginning of lactation production for a home Jersey.
One item you definitely need:  a GOOD stool to sit on. I'm partial to the 3-legged variety- also an heirloom.  Straddle it under your fanny in a way that you can hastily scoot away: JUST in case!
If she kicks or shifts, you want to be able to grab bucket and stand up ( not falling over stool) in one motion so you don't spill or get hurt.
She shoudlnt' kick once she settles in, but you never know when they get a silly thought in their heads.
Basically, stool, bucket and strainer plus jars for storage. All can be used and inexpensive. The world has survived for decades with less.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 23, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> I tossed a lot of cream when I had a cow.


  Gasp!!!  Oh, the butter!!!! 




			
				Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> The world has survived for decades with less.


My thoughts exactly....not only survived, in many cases, thrived!  Don't let anyone tell you  that you can't be creative.  Just know why things are done a certain way, and that will help you decide what is right for you.

It was the 4-5 gallons a day issue that got my parents to sell the cow and get a couple of goats.

I miss all the cream....


----------



## Wolf-Kim (Oct 23, 2009)

If we get a cow, we'll use calves and pigs to use the excess. 

Oh the thoughts of butter and cream.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 24, 2009)

Chickens love milk, too.  As for butter and cream....you don't happen to live in Southern New England, do you?


----------



## Wolf-Kim (Oct 24, 2009)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Chickens love milk, too.  As for butter and cream....you don't happen to live in Southern New England, do you?


I have plenty of chickens! 

LOL. Nope, all the way down here in North Carolina. 

Wish we had a local cow share. That'd be most awesome.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Oct 24, 2009)

NC? 
Darn DD is moving outta there is about 3 weeks. She could have shown you all  you needed to know!
 I didn't have chickens when we had the cow, but we did raise an extra calf every few months on the extra milk.
There is only so much butter and cheese one  can make from a good producing cow  I had 5 teens at home at the time and we used milk products!
A cooperative cow would be a great idea. That way you could have someone to milk on the odd chance you needed to be away overnight.


----------



## Wolf-Kim (Oct 24, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> NC?
> Darn DD is moving outta there is about 3 weeks. She could have shown you all  you needed to know!
> I didn't have chickens when we had the cow, but we did raise an extra calf every few months on the extra milk.
> There is only so much butter and cheese one  can make from a good producing cow  I had 5 teens at home at the time and we used milk products!
> A cooperative cow would be a great idea. That way you could have someone to milk on the odd chance you needed to be away overnight.


Where in NC? I'm a quick learner! Does she need a home for her cow? 

Unfortunately, cow shares seem to have been made "illegal" in 2004, not sure on the currect progress of that.


----------



## mrssmitho (Oct 27, 2009)

Morning! Even though we are new to the dairy cow, we are fortunate to be able to buy fresh, un-seperated milk...and OOHHHHHH the butter!!
It is awesome!! Thought I'd post a link to the BYC thread with some wonderful recipes from a lady that knows her stuff! Not sure if it will link or you may have to copy/paste...enjoy!



http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=9738


----------

